

Feds to Return $107,702 Seized from NC Store Owner - joering2
http://dailysignal.com/2015/05/14/federal-government-to-return-107702-irs-seized-from-north-carolina-convenience-store-owner/

======
fennecfoxen
Follow-up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9483335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9483335)

